
Ask HN: For a greenfield public API which to use: REST, GraphQL, other? Why? - davidwells
Context: This product is building built with the idea in mind that other developers will build new and interesting things with the API exposed to them
======
vasilakisfil
You can use Introspected REST
([https://introspected.rest](https://introspected.rest)) that allows you to
fine-tune and balance between REST and GraphQL. No available libraries at the
moment that can help you though so this could be a problem for your use case
;)

------
itamarst
Depends on your use case.

GraphQL is designed for the use case of a client talking over a thin long pipe
that needs to talk to many APIs. As in, it's designed for API clients that are
smartphones.

And there are patent licensing issues with GraphQL.

------
schickling
Definitely GraphQL. Github, Shopify, Yelp and many more are now using GraphQL
as their primary public API.

~~~
davidwells
Do you any any examples of a company having ONLY a graphQL API for public use?

------
PaulHoule
It would help us answer the question if you told us more about your
application.

